# Uitblinken



## Olavo

*Zie ook deze discussie.
Frank, moderator DF
*

Beste forummers,

Context is een model (strategic diamond) waarin er 3 driehoeken bestaan: basiskenmerken, toekomst en *uitblinken*. Hiermee worden de basiskenmerken van een dienst bedoeld.

Zou iemand weten hoe ik "uitblinken" op een juiste manier zou kunnen vertalen in mogelijk 1 woord?

Alvast erg bedankt voor de hulp!


----------



## Lillyrose

Misschien is 'to outshine' iets voor 'uitblinken'?


----------



## sanne78

uitblinken in iets = to excel in/at stg

Maar ik vind het woord "uitblinken" in deze context niet erg duidelijk...


----------



## Olavo

Het gaat er om dus dat een organisatie ergens in "uitblinkt", zeg maar de overtreffende trap van een "sterk punt".

Ik heb nu "Excel" in de plaats van "Uitblinken"


----------



## Suehil

Ik zou 'Excellence' gebruiken.


----------



## Olavo

Dat is misschien een goede!

Bedankt voor alle reacties. Mocht iemand nog een alternatief hebben hoor ik het graag natuurlijk.


----------



## mayadebij

hi,

wat denk je van stand out. Niet een woord maar toch..

groetjes


----------

